# S3 by Avant Garde ( 4.2 lit. V8 360 hp !!!!!!!!!!!!!)



## Khahn (Jul 12, 2001)

S3 by Avant Garde


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: S3 by Avant Garde (Khahn)*

AUDI V8 S3!!!!







I am in Heaven!!!!!!!







So they make this in france?



































































[Modified by aliengti, 4:04 PM 6-27-2002]


----------



## Khahn (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: S3 by Avant Garde (aliengti)*

quote:[HR][/HR] So they make this in france?







[HR][/HR]​I dont think so....
The only link (which i found) regarding Audi Avant Garde is this: http://www.autodesignhaus.com/tuners/avantgarde/....... but informations only about A4, A6 and A8.
An interesting site regarding Audi tuning is:http://www.dahlbackracing.se ( swedish site but has english version also). You will be amazed what you'll discover on S3 engine tunning !!!!!!!


[Modified by Khahn, 12:08 PM 6-28-2002]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: S3 by Avant Garde (Khahn)*

Sorry for some reason I thought this a French automotive designer made it.
It's truly sweet. And Audi S3 engines are very tunable right? Aren't they the same engines as the 1.8T?
Thanks


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: S3 by Avant Garde (aliengti)*

S3 = TT in a different shell.


----------



## bmxvr6 (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: S3 by Avant Garde (Mori)*

Awesome car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

